# OTC and Pink Sheet share certificates



## davey305 (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anybody know of any brokers that accept the above mentioned share certificates, I have been dealing with the same broker in Vancouver for over 25 years, and have provided certificates from numerous companies to them, and I just found out that now the rules have changed, maybe for some time now, and I cannot present a certificate I have, even though I have presented many from the same company before!!

I have called and called many brokers, including Interactive Brokers but am having NO luck finding a broker that takes these certificates!!

Please help!! 

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

If one broker do that, it would be them: http://www.interactivebrokers.ca/en/main.php


----------



## Ron Reed (Mar 29, 2011)

*Broker Dealers accepting penny stock certificates*

Has anyone found a broker dealer accepting penny stock certificates for deposit?


----------

